# برنامج Mastercam X4 MU3



## حمدى 12 (1 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..


برنامج Mastercam X4 MU3 








​
اولا تثبيت برنامج Mastercam X4 

http://updates.mastercam.com/X4/release/mastercamX4-web.exe

ثانيا برنامج Mastercam X4 MU3 الحديث

http://updates.mastercam.com/x4/mu3/mastercamx4-mu3-web.exe

الكراك برنامج Mastercam X4 MU3

http://www.mediafire.com/?uj5omnbzm2n

مهم جيداااااااااا
تثبيت برنامج Mastercam X4 ، حدد نوع سيم> HASP فقط 



مع تحيات حمدى 12
غزة الهاشم 
:73:


​


----------



## دقدوق (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم,
شكرا يا اخ حمدي12 على هذه الجهود المستمرة في ايجاد البرامج المتطورة.

لقد حاولت انزال البرنامج mastercam x4 mu3 مرارا و تكرارا ولكن بدون فائدة
في كل مرة يبحث عن السيم "no sim "

لا ادري ما السبب قد يكون في نقص بعض فايلات الكراك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

في الانتظار


----------



## دقدوق (2 فبراير 2010)

للعلم اني استخدم نظام (windows 7 ultmate (64 bit
اتمنى المساعدة في اقرب وقت


----------



## حمدى 12 (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

تفضل ياخى دقدوق الكراك برنامج Mastercam X4 MU3 

ل نظام (windows 7 ultmate (64 bit

http://www.mediafire.com/?zjjiwioanmz

مهم عند تنزيل البرنامج افصل نت


----------



## دقدوق (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك يا اخ حمدي12 لسرعة التجاوب  لكن للاسف يا اخي لقد حاولت مرتين تنصيب البرنامج باستخدام الكراك الخاص ب windows 7 ultimate 64bit بدون جدوى . no SIM found 
لعل السبب شي اخر. في انتظار الرد


----------



## حمدى 12 (3 فبراير 2010)

لقد شرحت فيديو قبل شهرين هذا عنوان 
درس تنزيل برنامج mastercamx4 و mastercamx4-mu2 وشرح لعمل الكرك 
مهم جيداااااااااا
تثبيت برنامج Mastercam X4 ، حدد نوع سيم> HASP فقط ليسNetHASP كما فى 
فيديو 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t168489.html


----------



## kly73 (6 فبراير 2010)

لقد تم التحميل برنامج روعه مشكور اخ حمدي


----------



## mena7474 (11 فبراير 2010)

اشكر الاخ حمدي علي مجهوده العظيم في شرح الMastercam4 وارجو منه اذا امكن شرح مفصلا لبرنامج Artcam pro 2009 h اذا امكن جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## مراد علمدار88 (22 فبراير 2010)

ِكرا اخ حمدي تسلم يدك مشكووووووووووور


----------



## البطل سوبرمان (6 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع والى الامام


----------



## خالد صديق (8 مارس 2010)

*شكر الخبراء واجب*

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز
لقد شاهدت الملف التعليمي ونفذت معه خطوة خطوة ولكن حدثت مشكلة عند التشغيل وهي رسالة بها
Invalid SIM found - error code 2
وأيضا في ملف NHaspX.exe لم تظهر أي نتائج وظرت رسالة في الأسفل
Local NetHasp not found
الرجاء مساعدتى في الحل ولكم جزيل الشكر
:61::61::61::87::87::61::61::61:


----------



## المهندسgvr (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل الشكر أخي العزيز على البرنامج الأكتر من رائع
ودمتاً بخير وعافية*


----------



## عصام حمامي (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله كل خير 
و لكن
لم أستطع تنزيل الكراك
رابط الكراك يفتح موقع يعطيني ملاحظة أن الملف المطلوب تم حذفه


----------



## tanjawi-catalano (6 أبريل 2011)

Invalid or Deleted File


----------



## tanjawi-catalano (6 أبريل 2011)

no SIM found


----------

